# 16 HP Cast Iron Briggs



## phillipmc (Jan 25, 2008)

Im fairly good with Briggs engines but this has had me stumped for years.

I have had an old 16 HP Cast Iron Briggs & Stratton Engine for awhile now. It Has the points ignition with an adjustable mount for the magnita (sp?) I tried putting the conversion kit for electronic ignition and also a new coil pack with eletronic ignition built into already. No matter what i do when i try and crank it it will act like a sheered flywheel key and kick back. Iv adjusted the mount for the coil pack to adjust the timing and still the same thing. Its even blown a head gasket once cause of the kickback. Any advise for what i should look for?


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 25, 2008)

Also when i replaced the headgasket i took look at the cylinder walls and wow it still had cross hatch in it. Did a compression test and 90lbs of compression. When i got the engine a several years ago it ran very good but i let it sit up and the points went bad, Thats when all the trouble started.

Btw the model number is in the 326400 range with the starter/genarator on it. Im hopeing to get this engine up and going and build a log spliter for it.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 26, 2008)

* Bump* Anyone at all know ?


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jan 26, 2008)

Does your engine have an automotive type coil on it?


If it does the chip will not work.



As far as the kick back, are your points set correctly?



.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 26, 2008)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Does your engine have an automotive type coil on it?
> 
> 
> If it does the chip will not work.
> ...




No it looks just like a regualer old brigs engine with the magnito coil pack over the flywheel it picks up on the magnet on the flywheel. Also the engine nolonger has points in it, it was kicking back with the electronic ignition. Also i have replaced the flywheel keep several times cause it keeps sheering them after it kicks back and i have tourqed the flywheel down to specs


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jan 27, 2008)

You have the electronic ignition on it now?


If so you may need the correct flywheel to go with that coil.



Your not using the electronic coil and the chip are you?





.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jan 29, 2008)

actually on a Briggs engine the kind that is points and condenser type the flywheel magnets are set to a points and condenser type ignition system this is applying to the older briggs cast iron engines prior to 1980 the flywheel will have to be repolorized by briggs to convert to a electronic ignition system cause the magnets will be located in the wrong area otherwise


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 30, 2008)

phillipmc said:


> * Bump* Anyone at all know ?



Answer me this, have you had the engine completely apart?


----------



## phillipmc (Feb 1, 2008)

cmetalbend said:


> Answer me this, have you had the engine completely apart?



Nope I didn't see a need to tear it all the way down, I removed the head to replace the head gasket once and saw it still had Cross Hatch in the cylinder walls


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 2, 2008)

phillipmc said:


> Nope I didn't see a need to tear it all the way down, I removed the head to replace the head gasket once and saw it still had Cross Hatch in the cylinder walls



Well that answer's that. I was going to suggest you check the camshaft to crankshaft timing.


----------

